# Age 17/18 education



## CarolUk (Jul 28, 2012)

I'll be 18 in November, just completed my first year of early years course at college. Hoping to be over in the Christchurch area early next year. 
Looking at what my options are in terms of my education over there. Can anybody advise me on my options are over there. Thanks.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

CarolUk said:


> I'll be 18 in November, just completed my first year of early years course at college. Hoping to be over in the Christchurch area early next year.
> Looking at what my options are in terms of my education over there. Can anybody advise me on my options are over there. Thanks.


Hi Carol
Are you looking at Uni? 
If so we don't have many, but we do have some good ones.

Look at Universities New Zealand - Te P?kai Tara

My friends children are mainly going to Auckland uni or Central Otago. 

Are you coming with your parents? If you have residency it will be cheaper for you


----------



## CarolUk (Jul 28, 2012)

Yes, I'll be moving over with my parents. 
Probably a uni or college yes. Not really sure on how the system works over there.


----------



## carosapien (Oct 16, 2011)

It may be a good idea to have a look at how much tertiary education will cost you in New Zealand. From next April the repayment rates will be going up to 12 cents in the dollar for every dollar you earn over $19,084. Student loan repayment hikes to kick in next year - Politics - NZ Herald News

There are some really good student / education forums / facebook pages out there, unfortunately I'm not allowed to post any links to them but if you google you should find some.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

carosapien said:


> It may be a good idea to have a look at how much tertiary education will cost you in New Zealand. From next April the repayment rates will be going up to 12 cents in the dollar for every dollar you earn over $19,084. Student loan repayment hikes to kick in next year - Politics - NZ Herald News
> 
> There are some really good student / education forums / facebook pages out there, unfortunately I'm not allowed to post any links to them but if you google you should find some.


Why can't you post links to them? Rule 10 says 

_'Do not use the forum as a place for advertising. Don't therefore post unsolicited URL's in threads unless a specific request for information has been requested by a poster. ........... This is not a tool for advertising someone else’s site, and any links found to be doing so will be removed immediately. Links that advertise other competing forums will be removed immediately........' _

I.e. if it is a useful link that doesn't advertise your own business or a business you have an interest in, or another forum, and you've made five posts, you can post a link. However, if we think that any of the rules have been broken then we'll delete it.


----------

